# So I've had my first fight in the house...



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

... between the male foster and the bitch... 

That foster is driving me up the wall. He's a husky/shepherd mix only that there is nothing shepherdish about him except for the black&tan color... he's all husky and is driving me insane and crazy. 

None of them got hurt... except for a couple of scratches all is good. It's getting to the point where she does not tolerate him around anymore because he's so darn annyoing and crazy and it doesn't matter how much exercise and training he gets, he's not getting tired at all. He's bouncing, dodging, jumping, bolting, running, knocking and breaking things, eating and chewing everything up.... I wasn't prepared for that. I've been around shepherds all my life and if I ever get the idea to get a Husky puppy, somebody please kick my ass. 

Seriously, I am not surprised at all that that dog ended up in a shelter. I am not an inexperienced person at all but that dog is pushing my limits... it's at the point where my husband says "no more fosters" and I understand him. 

He's throwing bones through the air and left dints in the hardwood floor. He's standing in the door to the backyard, peeing on the carpet even though he'd just have to make that step outside...we have not had an accident yesterday or today though... but I wouldn't call them accidents either... gawsh... any advise? 

I did call the rescue to let them know what is going on and that he might not be a good match. Because one thing I don't want is a toxic atmosphere in this house. I been there and done that and don't want to do that again. And if I have to start crating them at all times... I like fostering, but my dogs come first...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> ... between the male foster and the bitch...
> 
> That foster is driving me up the wall. He's a husky/shepherd mix only that there is nothing shepherdish about him except for the black&tan color... he's all husky and is driving me insane and crazy.
> 
> ...


I recommend a C-R-A-T-E... 

or B-O-X....or kennel


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

_I did call the rescue to let them know what is going on and that he might not be a good match. Because one thing I don't want is a toxic atmosphere in this house. I been there and done that and don't want to do that again. And if I have to start crating them at all times... I like fostering, but my dogs come first..._

I take it the dog is young and cocky ? I've had something similar but with a pretty hyper and ill mannered gsd bitch. She did settle down but it took a long time and was hard on my other dogs. Probably if I were you I'd send it back or to another foster who could give it more one on one, I know I wouldn't do that again.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a dog made for mushing.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Hook an x-back harness up, strap on some rollerblades, and have him tow you around a couple miles.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Hook an x-back harness up, strap on some rollerblades, and have him tow you around a couple miles.


that is also a great idea...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

What Brian said and if after a nice long run he is still acting stupid take him back out and run his ass some more. If he is a musher dog let him mush.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I recommend a C-R-A-T-E...
> 
> or B-O-X....or kennel


Believe it or not, I do crate train him. I may not like it but it's a useful tool. 

If he gets too crazy and annoying I put him into the crate just to keep my own sanity and the sanity of my dogs. 



> Sounds like a dog made for mushing.


Yeah, I thought about that too but try to find a place that would take him... 




> I take it the dog is young and cocky ? I've had something similar but with a pretty hyper and ill mannered gsd bitch. She did settle down but it took a long time and was hard on my other dogs. Probably if I were you I'd send it back or to another foster who could give it more one on one, I know I wouldn't do that again.


Pretty much. He's between one or two years old. Very cocky and beyond energetic. He's here for about three four weeks now. In the beginning he was nowhere near where he is now and they more he settles in, they crazier he gets. I've utilized the crate from the beginning and it was some long three weeks because he hates that thing. I tried to make it good, used stuffed kongs, bones, food but nothing helped, he was constantly howling, whining, talking and complaining and one day I couldn't take it anymore and I actually smashed with my hand on the crate (I know I know but either that or strangling him) for about three times and he was quiet. 

Training him is a pain in the butt. THREE WEEKS until he finally got the down. ](*,)
He has no attention span whatsoever. Authority? Heck, if I raise my voice in a certain manner... my dogs know exactly that they better stop making a fool out of me but he's actually starting a staring contest. It's almost like it's all a big darn game.
I was told that it's normal for huskies and that it's easier to train them once they were exercised before hand and even then they could go on forever.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I recommend a C-R-A-T-E...
> 
> or B-O-X....or kennel


Oh, didn't you read the other post? She doesn't confine her dogs. She thinks it's cruel and unnatural. :-({|=


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Oh, didn't you read the other post? She doesn't confine her dogs. She thinks it's cruel and unnatural. :-({|=


NOT TRUE AT ALL! You have not read my posts. 16+ hours a day is cruel and abusive in my book but I do utilize crates and kennel and I do crate train but I would not lock them away for the entire day!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Sandra King said:


> ... between the male foster and the bitch...
> 
> That foster is driving me up the wall. He's a husky/shepherd mix only that there is nothing shepherdish about him except for the black&tan color... he's all husky and is driving me insane and crazy.
> 
> ...



throwing bones isnt such a big deal right ? leaving dents in the floor OK not great but hey you have dogs in the hoiuse so you deal with it...pissing on the floor for no good reason ? he gives sweet fk all for your authority....try fixing that instead of foccusing on him being a pain in the ass...get him tired..3 words for you

TREDMILL

ASSKICKING

KENNEL

lets be honest here Sandra...its not the dog thats the problem here....its you letting him do what he is doing and he is clearly getting away with it...to say hes a pain in the ass is a fair statement but to say hes the blame is not....hes simply doing what you are letting him....fix that first!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> That's exactly the way I feel and for the longest time I thought it was a culture clash. Boy the arguments I've had because of crates. People crate their dogs over stupid things and the best excuse I've heard so far is because "They could hang themselves."
> I had never even heard of that one before I joined an english speaking forum.
> The second most other one was: "He could eat something and choke to death."
> The third one is: "They could fight" (I can understand that one, but i do think that most of the time it's an excuse because they have either no leadership skills or are complete rookies when it comes up to dogs)
> ...


are you starting to comprehend any of the reasons?

How is the leadership skills and non-rookie status working out with the husky? 



Sandra King said:


> Maggie, as much as I despise crates, as much I love them too.
> Right now I am having five dogs and when I clean up the house, those crates are a god sent.
> 
> *One of my fosters can be a little crazy. *He's a husky/shepherd mix and except for the black and tan color, there is nothing shepherdish about him. He's all husky... *and without the crate, I would have already strangled that dog. * :-#


not all dogs are like a good docile shepherd.

crazy dogs and avoiding strangling them are also common reasons people crate...

getting that yet, of still cant comprehend it yet?

So the reasons you crate your dogs are OK, and you do it, and understand why...

but any other reasons, are shady, and you don't understand them?

like keeping the dog safe from itself, keeping it safe by avoiding fights, keeping the dog from ruining or damaging your property, are shady reasons???

(I think the crating to avoid hanging themselves "excuse", is in comparison to tieing a dog out on a cable or tie-out, and leaving them unattended, in case that was confusing)

not picking on you, just doesn't make sense to me...
if you abhor crating, and are against the idea of it, and use it yourself for reasons that I think are shady...what does that say?

I think if you dont like crates, you should probably not use them, I think it is pretty shady you have to crate a foster dog, because you have 5 dogs in the house, and it keeps you from strangling him... 

As you have said most of the reasons you hear for crating are excuses, and shady, they are not shadier than your excuses in my opinion.

I am also curious about your arbitrary number of 16 hours in a crate is dog abuse...is it abuse? or neglect in your opinion? and is 15.5 hours ok then? What would be the maximum number of hours that is ok? in your opinion?


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

> lets be honest here Sandra...its not the dog thats the problem here....its you letting him do what he is doing and he is clearly getting away with it...to say hes a pain in the ass is a fair statement but to say hes the blame is not....hes simply doing what you are letting him....fix that first!


I don't blame him at all and *I don't let him get away with it, hence the no accidents yesterday and today. *He is getting exercise but I have no treadmill so I have to use different means than that. He is crated over night because I can't control what he's doing over night, other than that, I am constantly on his foot trying to teach him housemanners. 

That dog was not housebroken when I got him. He didn't even know what grass is. He came straight out of Manhattan. So he is a major pain in the butt. But to say that I let him get away with it, is rude because you don't know, you are not here. And just because you have dogs, doesn't mean that you have to let them destroy the house so that is a major concern and I won't tolerate them chewing, peeing, scratching, biting, shredding.* I might have five dogs but it doesn't have to look like it! *

All my dogs have housemanners because I taught them but none of them had nowhere been near as crazy as him. I literally have to puppy proof the house even though he's over a year old. If I leave anything out, he'll eat, shredd and chew it up and throw it around. Nothing is safe from that dog, so pretty much all the toys are gone, except for the wonderball that seems to be indestructible. 

I also started rotating them. The two fosters and the puppy are perfect for each other. So while they are outside, the bitch and older male are inside the house. 

As for exercise, I have to rely on good ol playing fetch and bikeriding.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Try some grid searches on slightly hilly terrain 

A little behavior modification LOL. Sounds like you have a dog with some sort of actual drive.

Operant conditioning forms a big part of what we understand of dog psychology and animal psychology. Therefore, dog behavior modification, dog training, and dog tricks are ALL based on dog psychology. Ask your local guru all about it!


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> I don't blame him at all and *I don't let him get away with it, hence the no accidents yesterday and today. *He is getting exercise but I have no treadmill so I have to use different means than that. He is crated over night because I can't control what he's doing over night, other than that, I am constantly on his foot trying to teach him housemanners.
> 
> That dog was not housebroken when I got him. He didn't even know what grass is. He came straight out of Manhattan. So he is a major pain in the butt. But to say that I let him get away with it, is rude because you don't know, you are not here. And just because you have dogs, doesn't mean that you have to let them destroy the house so that is a major concern and I won't tolerate them chewing, peeing, scratching, biting, shredding.* I might have five dogs but it doesn't have to look like it! *
> 
> ...


how are you correcting the bad behaviors?


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Try some grid searches on slightly hilly terrain
> 
> A little behavior modification LOL. Sounds like you have a dog with some sort of actual drive.


As if that would tire him out.....


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

crating ? don't start on that thread again...it seemed like one of the only things that have ever been (mostly) agreed on in this forum 

obviously you do not have the (mushing or whatever) time to be a foster for this particular type of OUTSIDE dog...find someone that DOES and start helping the dog instead of just referring to what a pita he is

altho i don't always agree that a tired dog is a good dog


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> how are you correcting the bad behaviors?


I catched him in the act once, he just wanted to pee and I broke him from the behaviour and took him outside immediately praising and playing with him once he's done his business. I don't like rubbing their nose into it. It might be quite effective but I just don't like doing it. 

On top of that I crate train him. He's crated over night. In the morning I take him straight out the door and let him pee and poop outside, not even giving him the chance to pee into the house. I've deep cleaned the carpet so there are no residues left. 

As for behaviour in the house, if he gets too crazy and annyoing, like literally bouncing off the other dogs, bouncing off the wall, bouncing off me, I either make him go to a designated spot and make him stay there or take him to the crate until he calmed down. Once he calmed down I either release him or let him out the crate. 

If he is throwing something around, I take it from him. If he's trying to nip my hand because I want to take it from him he gets tough love (i/e slap). I won't tolerate snapping, even if it's out of play, it hurts and I've got enough blue marks from him already. 

Anyhow, my major problem is training him. He's nowhere near easy as training a German Shepherd. So that is something I am actually interested in learning about. I was told that I would have to exercise him first and then attempt to obedience train him because otherwise there'd be no attention at all. 

However, I thought about using either a prong collar or e-collar. But I've never used any of that and I am a little insecure about using an e-collar so I am trying to use the food approach in "If he wants to eat, he needs to work for it." because anything else doesn't seem to work. So if he doesn't work for the food, he'll go hungry. So far that worked best with any dog I ever had. So today is day one with the "Either you work or you won't get any food." 

Anything I could do better?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> He's nowhere near easy as training a German Shepherd.


Not all GSD's are "easily trained" animals. As someone else suggested, hand him over to someone exeprienced, otherwise we will be hearing about him for the next 6 months  You can not learn how to handle dogs from the internet.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Faisal Khan said:


> Not all GSD's are "easily trained" animals.


I know but at least I know the breed in and out and what to expect at their best and what to expect at their worst.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I've known only a couple of huskie/gsd mixes and they were _nothing _like sheps at all, bred to pull and run yeah ? I reckon if you're going to insist on ob with it you are going to have to be in it for the long haul and be commited. I wouldn't have that dog in my house and certainly not with so many others....he'll upset the status quo and you could be left with an awful lot of work on your hands. Isn't five dogs enough to be getting on with ? :smile:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> Believe it or not, I do crate train him. I may not like it but it's a useful tool.
> 
> If he gets too crazy and annoying I put him into the crate just to keep my own sanity and the sanity of my dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Get the Koehler novice book and use it. It is a lot easier to exhaust a dogs brain than it is a dogs body. Besides, that, you will be doing both the dog and yourself a big service.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Yes. Koehler method will crush the drive right out of him, and make him a nice pet. Plus, all you need is a choke collar and two six ft leashes. No treats, no bags, no fluff. NO FUN!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Yes. Koehler method will crush the drive right out of him, and make him a nice pet. Plus, all you need is a choke collar and two six ft leashes. No treats, no bags, no fluff. NO FUN!


to be fair here, I know a few people that do use the Koehler methods in the correct manner, and it did not affect any drive that is used in doing their jobs, it does not create the flashiest OB LOL, but it does not kill drive if used correctly...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Key words..."used correctly". This dog isn't going to behave throwing treats at it, nor are you going to wear it out with flavor of the month training.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> Training him is a pain in the butt. THREE WEEKS until he finally got the down. ](*,)


 
Sounds like you need to change your approach...and exercise the dog. I know you said you do exercise the dog, but obviously you’re not putting a dent in his energy, so, exercise the dog. Run him several miles, preferably towing something/someone. I worked with, and competed with many a sled dog in my day. They aren’t the most complicated breed to figure out. They like to run...so run him.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> Training him is a pain in the butt. THREE WEEKS until he finally got the down. ](*,)


 
Sounds like you need to change your approach...and exercise the dog. I know you said you do exercise the dog, but obviously you’re not putting a dent in his energy, so, exercise the dog. Run him several miles, preferably towing something/someone. I worked with, and competed with many a sled dog in my day. They aren’t the most complicated breed to figure out. They like to run...so run him.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Not sure why that posted twice...sorry


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

maggie fraser said:


> I've known only a couple of huskie/gsd mixes and they were _nothing _like sheps at all, bred to pull and run yeah ? I reckon if you're going to insist on ob with it you are going to have to be in it for the long haul and be commited. I wouldn't have that dog in my house and certainly not with so many others....he'll upset the status quo and you could be left with an awful lot of work on your hands. Isn't five dogs enough to be getting on with ? :smile:


He is one of the five dogs. LOL

He already upset the Status Quo, it's why they had the fight this morning so from now on, I strictly rotate and the with our setup it's easy, they won't meet each other anymore. If I'd keep them together, that would result in major issues, like you said. 




> Sounds like you need to change your approach...and exercise the dog. I know you said you do exercise the dog, but obviously you’re not putting a dent in his energy, so, exercise the dog. Run him several miles, preferably towing something/someone. I worked with, and competed with many a sled dog in my day. They aren’t the most complicated breed to figure out. They like to run...so run him.





> I think this guy needs you to run the bejeesus out of him, like so some serious mileage with him at some speed - they are much easier to take when the energy is drained but draining it can an take alot doing. Even with draining his energy with the bike I would still put a prong on him and make him learn to heel - sled dog asperations or not they can still do it. This dog might also do better in an outdoor run with some sturdy objects like a car tire hung in it to play with. Also put a harness on him and have him drag a tire. If you form a bond with this dog doing stuff he likes (moving fast, pulling etc) it will be easier to get his respect and get him to do the stuff you want him to do. If I had him he would also have to earn every darn good thing he wanted also and I would make him be respectful at doors, moving out of the way for me, earning his food etc Your average husky is wired quite differently than a GSD and if you have not dealt with them before it can be a bit a shock.


I see that I get a tire he can pull. The raod is so quiet, it shouldn't be an issue to do that out here. 

What else could he pull without bringing anyone into danger. Isn't there a sport for pitbulls where they pull weight? Could that be something for him?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> What else could he pull without bringing anyone into danger. Isn't there a sport for pitbulls where they pull weight? Could that be something for him?


 
Its for any breed...sure you can, but everyday? Long distance is this breeds forte.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> He is one of the five dogs. LOL
> 
> He already upset the Status Quo, it's why they had the fight this morning so from now on, I strictly rotate and the with our setup it's easy, they won't meet each other anymore. If I'd keep them together, that would result in major issues, like you said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

That is almost like the thing we have for the horses LOL. 



> you want to pull long distances...like pulling you on a bike, or roller blades, or in a cart, or on a scooter...


I hope that's not ending up in a disaster... :lol:


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> I hope that's not ending up in a disaster... :lol:


 
Wear gloves. You'll be fine


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

You could try a bike contraption with him but if he is as bumptious at tha moment as you have described him you might be better to try running him bikejour style (him in front of you and pulling) than trying to get him to run beside your bike which is better with a trained dog with a bit of control. The pic below is of "Smiley" my GSD/husky X on a Walkydog attachment.









here is a description of bikejoring
http://www.skijornow.com/bikejor.html
scooters are easier to bail off of than bikes with somewhat untrained dogs undergoing the learning process....

You can find more specific info on bikejor and dryland mushing stuff at www.sleddogcentral.com - there is alot of info there and also a forum if you would like.

If you can find an activity that the dog really likes you will have better success with getting some obedience out of him.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> Wear gloves. You'll be fine


helmets are good, too :lol:


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> helmets are good, too :lol:


 
Pshh...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

obviously you are aware of the need to work off energy and maybe this is a stupid Q, and you probably don't want this to be a "how" to thread 

but .... when you said 3 weeks to teach a down it gives me the image he's not paying attention.....i think you should work on that before you ever try the simplest OB even if it's just a position. REGARDLESS of the energy issue. there might be something else out of synch if it took three weeks of daily work, so maybe the down is not the first OB you need with this type of dog, even tho it is a basic OB position for any dog
- describe what kind of focus you have with him ? will he follow you around at all ? what i'm saying is the energy issue could be clouding another issue , and i still say with 5 dogs you may have bit off more than you can chew 

all the time you spend on this guy is that much less that you have with the other five, and that will have an effect on them. i respect fosters a LOT, but a good foster is someone who needs to stay focussed on trying their best to get a dog ready for ANOTHER permanent home and a lot of times it is more than a foster can do which ends up not being so good. just having a lot of dog sense and motivation shouldn't hide the reality that you can't save em all


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sandra:


I've fostered/re-habbed dogs. First and foremost, they didn't run with my personal dogs. Nor did they run the house loose. I tied a long line around my waist and had gates up. In housebreaking, they never had opportunity for accidents. It reads like you are approaching this dog like he is one of those bratty two year olds folks are desparately trying to entertain. I would hook him up to a dog cart and after some initial training--add weights. You're trying to turn into a house pet a dog that doesn't really have the mental package for it. My northern breed buddies do say there is a lot of might makes right in dealing with them. I prefer NILIF [nothingin life is free]. My approach is that you earn freedom of movement. Structure, structure, structure. The problem with this type of dog and the exercise stuff is that he can out exercise you. Old school was to get in the station wagon and drive and doggie trotted behind. I've never tied a dog to my bike even with one of those contraptions. What happens when the bunny or the squirrel goes running by. But google dog carting. We have a six mile bike trail which I've walked and ridden. If I was really into exercising the crap out of a dog, I'd hook him up to the cart, add the weights and away we would go. Placement-wise, they need a jogger that wants to take a dog for a buddy.


T


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

rick smith said:


> obviously you are aware of the need to work off energy and maybe this is a stupid Q, and you probably don't want this to be a "how" to thread
> 
> but .... when you said 3 weeks to teach a down it gives me the image he's not paying attention.....i think you should work on that before you ever try the simplest OB even if it's just a position. REGARDLESS of the energy issue. there might be something else out of synch if it took three weeks of daily work, so maybe the down is not the first OB you need with this type of dog, even tho it is a basic OB position for any dog
> - describe what kind of focus you have with him ? will he follow you around at all ? what i'm saying is the energy issue could be clouding another issue , and i still say with 5 dogs you may have bit off more than you can chew
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean. All the attention he gets, my SAR dog doesn't get and that is training time that could have went into her or my old male. 

My puppy is out of the training picture anyways. He retired ever since deformity showed up and he's very easy to handle. 
I already talked to the rescue. I agreed to take the dog for now, I should have never had him for that long, all they wanted was a place to go until the adoption could be finalized so he's out of the kill shelter since he was scheduled to be put down the next day and now I have him for three weeks trying to get this dog sorted out.

ps: best part was that the rescue couldn't even remember the dog....


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> I agreed to take the dog for now, I should have never had him for that long, all they wanted was a place to go until the adoption could be finalized so he's out of the kill shelter since he was scheduled to be put down the next day and now I have him for three weeks trying to get this dog sorted out.
> 
> ps: best part was that the rescue couldn't even remember the dog....


 
I can't begin to tell you how many times that happened to me. I had a wolf-hybrid for a year and a half before I (read, I) found a wolf santuary to take him.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

fostering
i'm sure anyone who has fostered a dog has been guilty of the ego statement "if it wasn't for me the poor sucker would have been PTS"

with that said, a good foster finds permanent homes for rescue dogs...period
whatever training can be accomplished in the process is a benny, not a target
- getting a dog ADOPTABLE and TRAINABLE is more important imo

it is easy to get into another mindset

not applicable but our local navy base had a "rescue organization" for a few years....mostly wives who were dog and cat lovers and very few knew anything about them....turned in to an easy way to keep a dog a couple years while they were stationed here and dump it before they transferred out. REALLY pissed me off how many retreads were developed ... never assessed the dogs and did little to find homes.... i did evals and rarely made any difference...even did some free training (being retired navy, etc) for them ...same bad results...all they wanted was to "help and love" an animal and have a good time....a problem with the animal that would prevent adoption was NEVER an issue they had time to work on, so all problems got worse and the dog became a "problem dog" that no one would want....they folded after three years :-(

not saying this is your situation at all BUT no matter what you do now, and bust your butt to help it, this dog needs a family who will carry on and have the TIME to keep it happy and working.....do not stop looking for that kind of owner because they rarely come knocking on your door 

i just find it hard you have the time to foster with five dogs, but guess you got a lot of time, so my hats off to ya !!!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry, hadn't seen your post before mine went
you know what i mean 
good luck !!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

rick smith said:


> fostering
> i'm sure anyone who has fostered a dog has been guilty of the ego statement "if it wasn't for me the poor sucker would have been PTS"
> 
> with that said, a good foster finds permanent homes for rescue dogs...period
> ...


 
Well said


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Sandra:
> 
> 
> I've fostered/re-habbed dogs. First and foremost, they didn't run with my personal dogs. Nor did they run the house loose. I tied a long line around my waist and had gates up. In housebreaking, they never had opportunity for accidents. It reads like you are approaching this dog like he is one of those bratty two year olds folks are desparately trying to entertain. I would hook him up to a dog cart and after some initial training--add weights. You're trying to turn into a house pet a dog that doesn't really have the mental package for it. My northern breed buddies do say there is a lot of might makes right in dealing with them. I prefer NILIF [nothingin life is free]. My approach is that you earn freedom of movement. Structure, structure, structure. The problem with this type of dog and the exercise stuff is that he can out exercise you. Old school was to get in the station wagon and drive and doggie trotted behind. I've never tied a dog to my bike even with one of those contraptions. What happens when the bunny or the squirrel goes running by. But google dog carting. We have a six mile bike trail which I've walked and ridden. If I was really into exercising the crap out of a dog, I'd hook him up to the cart, add the weights and away we would go. Placement-wise, they need a jogger that wants to take a dog for a buddy.
> ...


I wouldn't try any type of carting with a dog that doesn't have some obedience on it - there is just too much equipment to deal with to do it safely (safe carts are expensive, you need a good well fitted specialty harness to do it, and not a really good thing to try with an untrained bouncy dog - dog has to be able to stop, stand, stay at a minimum IMO) - Just getting a carting harness on an untrained dog and trying to get it adjusted for shafts, singletree, etc oh my!.... yeah you can do it on leash but does not sound like the dog is controlled enough to do this at this time. With untrained dogs you are better to start with something that cannot roll up on the dog (tire, drag sled) and do some basic pull/obedience training before trying a cart or conveyance. It's best to keep things a bit simple at the start.
"Training Lead Dogs" by Mel Fishback http://www.nordkyn.com/books.htm
- this is a good explanation of beginning pull training


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sandra, I'm sure you've had fosters before...so the issue is going to be if the dog gets adopted, he's probably going to be doing the exact same behaviors as you describe now. Which will more than likely end him straight back into the shelter and/or PTS. I've fostered quite a few huskies, an occasional Malamute, and even a wolf dog and they are just a different kettle of fish than herders. One husky escaped from his crate and completely shredded my blinds while I was gone, even after lots of daily exercise. The wolf dog popped the door of the crate open overnight, so I ended up sleeping on the coach with him tethered to me so he wouldn't destroy something. He went back to the shelter the next day. He was one of the reasons I ended up getting an aluminum crate.

They won't be as malleable as a GSD, but they require even more mental and physical exercise. You can use some compulsion on them, but if you can't motivate them to make them think it was their idea, they'll just get uncooperative. Put this guy on a drag line and a prong collar (since you're more comfortable with a prong) and attach it to you whenever you're in the house. When he's not being supervised, he goes in the crate straight away. Keep treats on you so when he does something right, he's rewarded. Basically treat him like a puppy. Then don't forget to put him away and play with your own dogs. I haven't fostered for about a year and a half because of time and I needed to put my own dogs first. In the future, I probably will again, but yeah...


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

> i just find it hard you have the time to foster with five dogs, but guess you got a lot of time, so my hats off to ya !!!


I own three dogs. Two are foster dogs. The other is a German Shepherd/Boxer Mix. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXSvMq8X1N0

That is Kia. She's doing great, the Rescue had her with the Pondview Kennels in Albany and they needed space and were looking for a foster. I got her the same day as the Husky mix. 

Lots of time. I don't have a job so I spend the time with the dogs and try to get both of them adoptable. Kia is supereasy to handle but she's not good with small kids.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Sandra:
> 
> I've never tied a dog to my bike even with one of those contraptions. What happens when the bunny or the squirrel goes running by.
> 
> T


The same thing that happens when the dog is onlead walking or running, at least in my experience...maybe a look, and a "damn" from the dog at we roll by...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Lynn,

Yes, carting requires training, like anything else--also nerve strength. I prefer it to pulling the tire behind. Some folks start with milk jugs. If the dog is a little nervy about it, you can do the milk jugs. Its good training for the dog and he can MOVE. Trying to squash a dog that needs to move is building frustration. Me, I was going to a carting clinic. I had hubby build my cart out of PVC. I bought the siwash harness and hitched her up and we started moving around the yard. I plan to get off my butt and title her this fall. I bet Sandra is like me. Its easier to walk the distance and its safer for her than biking or roller blades. The last foster dog I had I worked with for almost a year before I felt she was placeable--bonded, housebroken, crate trained, etc. The big part was the ability to bond.

T


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am really liking the rollerblading idea for this dog...he gets to pull, and you get a free ride...

get a helmet, gloves, elbow, knee, shoulder and shin pads, and video it...

I tried to use rollerblades once and almost killed myself i think...

Theresa,
I never have had the situation for or the interest in fostering or rescuing dogs, but do respect the efforts people make to a degree.

The people I have seen that foster and do the best with it, are people that do not have any dogs of their own at the time, or people that do it like you do it. I have a friend that fosters all the time, she has NO dogs of her own. She just fosters them until they can be placed, and then gets another foster, only at a time, it works beautifully for her and the dogs...

I could not imagine fostering more than 1 dog, or bringing a foster into a house with 5 dogs, i would not expect anyone to live in that situation with me...

I have another friend that has between 4-6 dogs all of the time (3 of her own) and although the heart is in the right place, the results are not so good...


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I am really liking the rollerblading idea for this dog...he gets to pull, and you get a free ride...
> 
> get a helmet, gloves, elbow, knee, shoulder and shin pads, and video it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I am really liking the rollerblading idea for this dog...he gets to pull, and you get a free ride...
> 
> get a helmet, gloves, elbow, knee, shoulder and shin pads,* and video it..*.
> 
> I tried to use rollerblades once and almost killed myself...


And then put it on youtube for all of you to watch and rolling on the floor laughing? :lol: :mrgreen:



> Yes, carting requires training, like anything else--also nerve strength. I prefer it to pulling the tire behind. Some folks start with milk jugs. If the dog is a little nervy about it, you can do the milk jugs. Its good training for the dog and he can MOVE. Trying to squash a dog that needs to move is building frustration. Me, I was going to a carting clinic. I had hubby build my cart out of PVC. I bought the siwash harness and hitched her up and we started moving around the yard. I plan to get off my butt and title her this fall. I bet Sandra is like me. Its easier to walk the distance and its safer for her than biking or roller blades. The last foster dog I had I worked with for almost a year before I felt she was placeable--bonded, housebroken, crate trained, etc. The big part was the ability to bond.


I'll see what I can find to pull, maybe I can start out with a laundry basket and put some weight in it. I can always start in the backyard, that way he's confined and if he gets loose, has nowhere to go.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> And then put it on youtube for all of you to watch and rolling on the floor laughing? :lol: :mrgreen:
> 
> I'll see what I can find to pull, maybe I can start out with a laundry basket and put some weight in it. I can always start in the backyard, that way he's confined and if he gets loose, has nowhere to go.



Fukk yeah...would be great...ever rollerblade?


my earlier post got messed up...

weightpulling pits are short distance, you can do biking, pulling you, or some other form of pulling you or carting or skijoring or whatever..... or draggin somthing...for long walks...pulling in the back yard will surely make him stronger, not gonna tire him out though


do you have a treadmill, not sure what people think, but maybe it is an idea...I'd like one, for me and the dog...make a video of you and the dog treadmilling together if the rollerblading idea is not so good..


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> Fukk yeah...would be great...ever rollerblade?
> 
> 
> my earlier post got messed up...
> ...


I used to rollerblade back in Germany but it's been around five years that I last did it, so I probably should train myself first before I take a dog with me. Should probably do it with Indra first and maybe get some fourwheelers instead of the blades.

No treadmill yet. Working on that since I want one for the house. I'll find a way to tire him out and the snow is coming sooner than later, Skijoering might be a fun option.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> I'll find a way to tire him out and the snow is coming sooner than later, Skijoering might be a fun option.


Skijoring is a blast,but do you think you'll have this dog when the snow starts flying?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> The people I have seen that foster and do the best with it, are people that do not have any dogs of their own at the time, or people that do it like you do it. I have a friend that fosters all the time, she has NO dogs of her own. She just fosters them until they can be placed, and then gets another foster, only at a time, it works beautifully for her and the dogs...
> .


That's what I tell folks who are looking for a dog, but they are not sure if it will work out. I tell them foster them first and if it works out, it works out. If not, no big deal. At least the dog had some time out of the shelter and the shelter/rescue now knows a bit more about their personality. 

I used to just foster dogs for the weekend. I'd pick them up on a Friday afternoon, head straight for the trails for some exercise and to take some nice pictures instead of the awful pictures they would take at the shelter, keep them for the weekend and try to bring them out in public to get some exposure and see how they'd do, and then return them on Sunday afternoon. Worked out pretty well for the most part (except those naughty huskies, LOL). After just a weekend, I could see if they were house broken, crate trained, how they did in public, if they knew any obedience (I could usually teach them at least sit over the weekend if they didn't know it), how they got along with other dogs and pets. Plus if I ended up with a really nice, relatively low maintenance dog, I could chose to keep them longer than the weekend. I fostered dozens of dogs that way instead of being stuck with one dog for months.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Skijoring is a blast,but do you think you'll have this dog when the snow starts flying?


I sure hope not..LOL...



Maren Bell Jones said:


> That's what I tell folks who are looking for a dog, but they are not sure if it will work out. I tell them foster them first and if it works out, it works out. If not, no big deal. At least the dog had some time out of the shelter and the shelter/rescue now knows a bit more about their personality.
> 
> I used to just foster dogs for the weekend. I'd pick them up on a Friday afternoon, head straight for the trails for some exercise and to take some nice pictures instead of the awful pictures they would take at the shelter, keep them for the weekend and try to bring them out in public to get some exposure and see how they'd do, and then return them on Sunday afternoon. Worked out pretty well for the most part (except those naughty huskies, LOL). After just a weekend, I could see if they were house broken, crate trained, how they did in public, if they knew any obedience (I could usually teach them at least sit over the weekend if they didn't know it), how they got along with other dogs and pets. Plus if I ended up with a really nice, relatively low maintenance dog, I could chose to keep them longer than the weekend. I fostered dozens of dogs that way instead of being stuck with one dog for months.


sounds like a good way of doing it...

I agree, especially the part about the crappy pictures.... It is truly unbelievable to me how crappy some of the pictures are that people use to promote or sell dogs, or try to find homes for them,.....some are unbelievably terrible...I would be taking the best pictures possible...it is not hard...shoot 300 pics if you have to and pick the couple that are the "money" shot...it is not deceptive if it is not altered, it is just how the dog looked that instant from that angle...

I could take 100,000 pics of my dog that were crappy, but this picture makes her look good..I think...









buts lets not get off the topic of video of sandra and the dog...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Something which has been taking off a bit more here is a kind of cross country running with the huskie type dog. I don't know what it's called but you strap a harness round your waist and a long line attached to the dog who runs and pulls you along. He'll need to learn a few verbal cues but it does look like fun.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Something which has been taking off a bit more here is a kind of cross country running with the huskie type dog. I don't know what it's called but you strap a harness round your waist and a long line attached to the dog who runs and pulls you along. He'll need to learn a few verbal cues but it does look like fun.


that sounds like a great idea...try that, and video it


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

maggie fraser said:


> Something which has been taking off a bit more here is a kind of cross country running with the huskie type dog. I don't know what it's called but you strap a harness round your waist and a long line attached to the dog who runs and pulls you along. He'll need to learn a few verbal cues but it does look like fun.


That should be one of the sweetest workouts of all. I actually have a K9 Harness for that. It goes around your waist and has an extandable leash that gives the dog a little room. Last time I used it, it actually still fit. That is a fantastic idea.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> that sounds like a great idea...try that, and video it


Cani X Here ya go.....

Any breed can take part but Huskies are the favoured.

http://cani-cross.co.uk/cc_whatis.shtml

Didn't mean to quote Joby's post.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> that sounds like a great idea...try that, and video it



yeah, and I actually have a harness for that. I could probably use the same harness for the pulling once the dog is ready to go rollerblading and has some obedience on him. That will definitely help me get rid of that unwanted weight too. And it still fits.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> yeah, and I actually have a harness for that. I could probably use the same harness for the pulling once the dog is ready to go rollerblading and has some obedience on him. That will definitely help me get rid of that unwanted weight too. And it still fits.


That's the spirit !! :lol:

By the way, did you know Joby struggles a little with his weight too ??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> And it still fits.


My shit doesnt fit...show us a pic...you might think it fits..but I say we vote on it...


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

Have you thought about a treadmill?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Jones II said:


> Have you thought about a treadmill?


You didn't read the thread did you ??


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Chris Jones II said:


> Have you thought about a treadmill?


Yes, but right now we've got other things we have to invest money into. So the treadmill has to wait, pluss I like the idea of getting actively, with the dog, into the working out part.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> My shit doesnt fit...show us a pic...you might think it fits..but I say we vote on it...


Why don't you post a picture first, then we can talk about it. 

Going to try the laundry basket now.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Love the way y'all think the problem should be solved. Just figure out how to tire them out sufficiently to live with. Exercise, exersize, and more exersize. Don't teach the dog anything, and don't make him mind. You are only solving Sandras problem temporarily, and doing nothing to teach the dog. Gotta love it. Next person will pay when the dog is strong as a horse from pulling things around. That's training today?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> Why don't you post a picture first, then we can talk about it.
> 
> Going to try the laundry basket now.


We're all gonna be sorry you said that !! Took a year of taunting for him to quit posting endless pics of his muscles with a few scratches on them.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Love the way y'all think the problem should be solved. Just figure out how to tire them out sufficiently to live with. Exercise, exersize, and more exersize. Don't teach the dog anything, and don't make him mind. You are only solving Sandras problem temporarily, and doing nothing to teach the dog. Gotta love it. Next person will pay when the dog is strong as a horse from pulling things around. That's training today?


What are huskies any use for when not running and or pulling Don. They don't make good house pets !


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

rick smith said:


> crating ? don't start on that thread again...it seemed like one of the only things that have ever been (mostly) agreed on in this forum
> 
> obviously you do not have the (mushing or whatever) time to be a foster for this particular type of OUTSIDE dog...find someone that DOES and start helping the dog instead of just referring to what a pita he is
> 
> altho i don't always agree that a tired dog is a good dog


Rick Im with you all the way on this post. 

Sandra I might have a harness out here that will fit your dog. What does he weigh??


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Love the way y'all think the problem should be solved. Just figure out how to tire them out sufficiently to live with. Exercise, exersize, and more exersize. Don't teach the dog anything, and don't make him mind. You are only solving Sandras problem temporarily, and doing nothing to teach the dog. Gotta love it. Next person will pay when the dog is strong as a horse from pulling things around. That's training today?


 
All the training and mental stim in the world won't calm my GSD and BC's down if I don't run them daily.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

News flash here Maggie. Most huskies are not bred, and haven't been for some time, to pull sleds. I have seen a lot of really nice huskies that are fine pets....which is what most are bred for these days. I though fostering was sulpposed to be of some benefit to the dog....maybe I have it all wrong, eh.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> News flash here Maggie. Most huskies are not bred, and haven't been for some time, to pull sleds. I have seen a lot of really nice huskies that are fine pets....which is what most are bred for these days. I though fostering was sulpposed to be of some benefit to the dog....maybe I have it all wrong, eh.


Most huskies I see round here can't be let off leash at all 'cos folks can't train a recall on them. I have never seen a nice huskie that makes a nice pet. There ya go...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> yeah, and I actually have a harness for that. I could probably use the same harness for the pulling once the dog is ready to go rollerblading and has some obedience on him. That will definitely help me get rid of that unwanted weight too. And it still fits.


Well, before I allow a dog to pull, he'd better know and comply 100% with the command not to pull. 

T


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> All the training and mental stim in the world won't calm my GSD and BC's down if I don't run them daily.


Doubt you use straight Koehler either Brian.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Do you mind expanding on why that was a 'News Flash' Don ya arrogant git ??


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> News flash here Maggie. Most huskies are not bred, and haven't been for some time, to pull sleds. I have seen a lot of really nice huskies that are fine pets....which is what most are bred for these days. I though fostering was sulpposed to be of some benefit to the dog....maybe I have it all wrong, eh.


 
Where at in Cali are you? I very rarely see Siberians and or Malamutes around here (Lake Tahoe) that don't pull sleds or skiis...lady right down the road from me has 30-40 Siberians and Alaskans bred specifically and only for dogsledding.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Doubt you use straight Koehler either Brian.


 
I use the Focker method.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Doubt you use straight Koehler either Brian.


Fuk me....it's the Koehler expert again !!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> Where at in Cali are you? I very rarely see Siberians and or Malamutes around here (Lake Tahoe) that don't pull sleds or skiis...lady right down the road from me has 30-40 Siberians and Alaskans bred specifically and only for dogsledding.


I am not going to argue with you about it Brian. If you want to believe all the Siberians and huskies in the lower 48 were actually bred for work have at it. If you want to believe they aren't good pets also, thats fine. Kind of lijke all pits are game bred. You believe that too?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> Where at in Cali are you? I very rarely see Siberians and or Malamutes around here (Lake Tahoe) that don't pull sleds or skiis...lady right down the road from me has 30-40 Siberians and Alaskans bred specifically and only for dogsledding.


Oh, and I am about 30 miles outside of Yosemite and have never seen anyone working one for anything.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Love the way y'all think the problem should be solved. Just figure out how to tire them out sufficiently to live with. Exercise, exersize, and more exersize. Don't teach the dog anything, and don't make him mind. You are only solving Sandras problem temporarily, and doing nothing to teach the dog. Gotta love it. Next person will pay when the dog is strong as a horse from pulling things around. That's training today?


Don I wanna argue with you sooo damn bad on this one...but right now Im outta energy. Maybe later when Im rested lol.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Love the way y'all think the problem should be solved. Just figure out how to tire them out sufficiently to live with. Exercise, exersize, and more exersize. Don't teach the dog anything, and don't make him mind. You are only solving Sandras problem temporarily, and doing nothing to teach the dog. Gotta love it. Next person will pay when the dog is strong as a horse from pulling things around. That's training today?


 
Don,

Exercise is a component. Structure and training is the other. Next you put him a home where he can get both. I'm not going to entertain a dog and he's not going to make me miserable because he hasn't had enough exercise. My Dad's Czech GSD was running them all around. They marvel when I'm over and I have him laying at my feet while I"m knitting. He knows I expect him to sit his butt down and its not an option and I'm not going to say ohhhhh he's so drivey he needs to do something. I don't have to collar correct him either. He's highly intelligent. There''s no way you can tire him out. So, I work with him controlling himself. Same time, I'll take him out for the endless game of fetch--for an hour. I do acknowledge that dogs need some form of exercise and mental stimulation and some more so than others. There is also a difference between drive, hyper and even that other category--OCD. I do a structured schedule at first and it involves a lot of crate time. Once they have that then they have out and about time with me--not my dogs. There's no need for them to interact with my pack because they aren't permanent. 


T


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am not going to argue with you about it Brian. If you want to believe all the Siberians and huskies in the lower 48 were actually bred for work have at it. If you want to believe they aren't good pets also, thats fine. Kind of lijke all pits are game bred. You believe that too?


Talk about going off at a tangent !!! :roll:

A 'good pet' that the majority of folks can't train a recall, you call that a good pet ??

Huskies here have only recently gotten fashionable as pets, and folks are paying for their fashion tastes :wink:. Peeps have them for dry sledding competitions, or snow depending on the weather, kinda like a sled but with bicycle wheels....they go really really fast.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> Don I wanna argue with you sooo damn bad on this one...but right now Im outta energy. Maybe later when Im rested lol.


Get it on Brian A. LOL Funny how I can make a simple post amd really get the ball rolling on a boring thread isn't it. LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Get it on Brian A. LOL Funny how I can make a simple post amd really get the ball rolling on a boring thread isn't it. LOL


Egocentric maybe ?? I'd say it was Joby who spiced it up !! LOL


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am not going to argue with you about it Brian. If you want to believe all the Siberians and huskies in the lower 48 were actually bred for work have at it. If you want to believe they aren't good pets also, thats fine. Kind of lijke all pits are game bred. You believe that too?


 
I never said they don't make good pets. When I was into dogsledding, I re-homed lots of Siberians that were worthless in the harness, and made great pets, but they still need daily, strenuous exercise...much more then a lot of breeds. I've been to competitions near Death Valley, and you’ve never seen people dogsledding up near Yosemite?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> News flash here Maggie. Most huskies are not bred, and haven't been for some time, to pull sleds. I have seen a lot of really nice huskies that are fine pets....which is what most are bred for these days. I though fostering was sulpposed to be of some benefit to the dog....maybe I have it all wrong, eh.


True that Don ...but careful there with that .... I bet he would rather pull a sled than go get a duck or point at a quail or catch a hog or :wink:

His genes might not be refined but they are what they are.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint Maggie..I am not in the greatest shape so this will have to do..I might get video of me taking bites like Kara did with Elsa tonight if I feel froggy...

video of me and the dog biking only in a specific area...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXw0GNBOsXM


2 pics of bicep area, no muscles made (i am fat), no current pics of scratches or bruising, just a couple of old pics of dings on the upper arms, not the forearms or legs...I know you like big forearms with scarring but have no pictures of those....nothing impressive because we all know that suits totally protect you, and the decoys never feel any pain or get hurt in them.. like you have told us before....


















Now it is Your or Snara's turn..
I shared,,,now it is your turn...or Sandra's turn...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Talk about going off at a tangent !!! :roll:
> 
> A 'good pet' that the majority of folks can't train a recall, you call that a good pet ??
> 
> Huskies here have only recently gotten fashionable as pets, and folks are paying for their fashion tastes :wink:. Peeps have them for dry sledding competitions, or snow depending on the weather, kinda like a sled but with bicycle wheels....they go really really fast.


Maggie, you just babble without a clue as to what you are talking about. I saw more huskes when I was a kid than I do now and that can hardly be called "recently".As far as being a good pet, most people today can't train any dog much less one with high energy. That doesn't mean the dog is a shitter by any means. I preferr a dog that just doesn't roll over for me and has a mind of his own. Obviously a good dog to you is one that just anyone can train.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

I have a dog scooter - www.dogscooter.com.

It rocks, but won't work without training. http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/mushing.htm

The cool part is, you can train mushing via Canicross (where you have more control) and then move to bikejor, skijor, or scootering.

What a cool adoption pitch for a Canadian dog - "THIS one mushes!"


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> True that Don ...but careful there with that .... I bet he would rather pull a sled than go get a duck or point at a quail or catch a hog or :wink:
> 
> His genes might not be refined but they are what they are.


Gottcha Brian, but, THIS dog was unlikely BRED TO PULL SLEDS across the tundra. That is my point. Yes, the genes are buried there somewhere.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Maybe Don can provide you with the Koehler Method to Dog Sledding....


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Gottcha Brian, but, THIS dog was unlikely BRED TO PULL SLEDS across the tundra. That is my point. Yes, the genes are buried there somewhere.


This dog wasn't specifically bred to pull sleds, no...doesn't mean it can't. I won a sprint race with an Aussie as a wheel dog one time...a show line Aussie.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maggie, you just babble without a clue as to what you are talking about. I saw more huskes when I was a kid than I do now and that can hardly be called "recently".As far as being a good pet, most people today can't train any dog much less one with high energy. That doesn't mean the dog is a shitter by any means. I preferr a dog that just doesn't roll over for me and has a mind of his own. Obviously a good dog to you is one that just anyone can train.


Let's be clear here Don...a good pet to me for the general population is one that is trainable, eff all to do with rolling over. How anything is obvious to you is VERY obvious to me.  You really really ought to get out more ya know !


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

A lot of people are using a pointer mix these days....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Maybe Don can provide you with the Koehler Method to Dog Sledding....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby, you're so bleeding predictable (like the pun ?), you been putting on weight lately ? :smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This forum is great...I love this forum ! :-D


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> This forum is great...I love this forum ! :-D


Hear, hear!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby I think you gave Maggie a chubby....! :twisted:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


>


I know you havent gotten to me yet...but I shorted you..
this is the pic I meant to share..not the partial forearm. the bicep...poor lighting and all, but it is old..will work on it..


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

...and another thread starts down the predictable path to the outhouse....#-o


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> ...and another thread starts down the predictable path to the outhouse....#-o


It's run it's course and is now open for the free for all :lol:. There's nothing quite like a damn good scrap !


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

No Brina M. Doesn't mean it can't. Or any other dog for that matter. These dogs weren't bred to pull sleds, but, they can do it. Took a third in the race to I believe. So getting back to what I said originally. The dog needs more than advice on exercise to tire him out. He needs a handle put on him by someone that can do it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That looks like an unslim person's thigh Joby, no blood, no bruises, no lacerations ! Who exactly are you tryoing to impress ???? Sandra ???


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> ...and another thread starts down the predictable path to the outhouse....#-o


You bet, Lynn, when Maggie gets on a thread it is pretty much over.

Lynn, I was hoping you may have some input about how all these huskies in the US are bred to pull sleds. Any thoughts for Maggie.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So getting back to what I said originally. The dog needs more than advice on exercise to tire him out. He needs a handle put on him by someone that can do it


She's accomodating the dog until such a time as she can rehome him is my understanding. Maybe she wants to have fun whilst she does it, and whilst I'm at it....she does seem to know a thing or two about gsds and training....she just doesn't seem to be aware so much of the differences between hiuskies and gsds. 

She just needs to know that under the current circumstances that her new inmate is going to be a lot of trouble and work for her. :-D


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Don, I know better than that. Do you really think I'd exercise the wazoo out of him without putting any obedience on him at all? 

As for this topic. It's still a great and very informative topic and on top of it entertaining.

I made him pull a bowling ball. It went better than I thought it would. Let's see how it all goes from here. I am thankful for all the advise. 


I totally forgot to answer that one question if he's following me around the house: Yes, he actually does follow me around the house, he also comes in the evening to cuddle and is a total lovebug. But the "Either you work for food or leave it." approach seems to work too. 
I keep it short and stretched the food over the day. He's hungry and since he's hungry, he's eager to get it. I am certain that we are on a good way. Let's see how far we can get from here but I do believe that the pulling is not the worst thing for him to do.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> You bet, Lynn, when Don gets on a thread it is pretty much taken over.
> 
> Lynn, I was hoping you may have some input about how all these huskies in the US are bred to pull sleds. Any thoughts for Don.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> No Brina M. Doesn't mean it can't. Or any other dog for that matter. These dogs weren't bred to pull sleds, but, they can do it. Took a third in the race to I believe. So getting back to what I said originally. The dog needs more than advice on exercise to tire him out. He needs a handle put on him by someone that can do it.


 
Great picture!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> Great picture!


And ain't that the point ??

Pretty much most times Don posts on ANY topic, you can bet your boots pics of airedales will follow. The marketing genius, or in your face guy...whatever way you wanna look at it. But yes... a nice pic !


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> Don, I know better than that. Do you really think I'd exercise the wazoo out of him without putting any obedience on him at all?
> 
> As for this topic. It's still a great and very informative topic and on top of it entertaining.
> 
> ...


Love thse way these threads about the dogs from hell that are going to be given back to rescue suddenly turn into the biggest love muffins in the world ....juist like that. Sandra, I would guess, yes, if your considering turning him back to rescue that you can't handle the dog. Oh, but now he is a love muffin. Give me a break!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> You bet, Lynn, when Maggie gets on a thread it is pretty much over.
> 
> Lynn, I was hoping you may have some input about how all these huskies in the US are bred to pull sleds. Any thoughts for Maggie.


Well, sadly the bulk of Siberians(or most northern breeds) bred in most places are not bred with working in mind - they are bred for the pet market and sadly end up like the GSD/husky X before Sandra got it - in innapropriate homes due to people liking the looks and ending up with a dog they can't handle or don't want. I wish I had a dollar for every untrained, adolescent husky that someone contacts me about and tells me "but he would make a really good sled dog..." - it happens at least once a month. They are not an "easy" dog for the average pet home or owner that wants a couch spud but they are not devils in fur suits that cannot be trained to be a good "pet" - as long as they are exercised appropriately and trained with in the strengths of their talents. Most huskies have a big streak of "what's in it for me?" and can seem stubborn or obtuse about training if you expect them to be a golden retreiver. Most "huskies" bred for pulling are alaskan huskies or alaskan crossed with other breeds (GSP, sighthounds, etc) though there are some working lines of siberians they are in the minority. In the UK the dryland racing is mostly KC purebreds though there are organizations that have all breed or non-purebred racing.

To get back on topic I think the dog in question needs both exercise and discipline and often the best way is doing an activity that takes both - the dogs gets the point that for the good stuff to continue he has to provide certain behaviours. Any suggestions I made were shot down in flames so damned if i am making any others I will leave it to all the experts.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I never understand why Don participates in posts that are "boring" to him. And yep, regardless of the situation, its gonna be Kohler or they need live naturally outside. Dog doesn't have to be bred for to be able to do. His aren't bred for a lot of things and there are lots of pictures of them doing.


T


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Well, sadly the bulk of Siberians(or most northern breeds) bred in most places are not bred with working in mind - they are bred for the pet market and sadly end up like the GSD/husky X before Sandra got it - in innapropriate homes due to people liking the looks and ending up with a dog they can't handle or don't want. I wish I had a dollar for every untrained, adolescent husky that someone contacts me about and tells me "but he would make a really good sled dog..." - it happens at least once a month. They are not an "easy" dog for the average pet home or owner that wants a couch spud but they are not devils in fur suits that cannot be trained to be a good "pet" - as long as they are exercised appropriately and trained with in the strengths of their talents. Most huskies have a big streak of "what's in it for me?" and can seem stubborn or obtuse about training if you expect them to be a golden retreiver. Most "huskies" bred for pulling are alaskan huskies or alaskan crossed with other breeds (GSP, sighthounds, etc) though there are some working lines of siberians they are in the minority. In the UK the dryland racing is mostly KC purebreds though there are organizations that have all breed or non-purebred racing.
> 
> To get back on topic I think the dog in question needs both exercise and discipline and often the best way is doing an activity that takes both - the dogs gets the point that for the good stuff to continue he has to provide certain behaviours. Any suggestions I made were shot down in flames so damned if i am making any others I will leave it to all the experts.


I thought you had made a good post Lynn, and I for one paid attention to it...even if no-one else did. You may well know the stats on what is here in the UK, I have provided input on my experience from what I have seen here in the UK, doesn't matter what lines they come from if they are exhibiting similar behaviours.

I have not witnessed a single huskie type dog here in the UK that will respond to a recall. That's not to say they don't exist....but I haven't seen it. And other than the competitive peeps who are seriously working and training their dogs, huskies are a favourite of the numpties and ill advised.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I never understand why Don participates in posts that are "boring" to him. And yep, regardless of the situation, its gonna be Kohler or they need live naturally outside. Dog doesn't have to be bred for to be able to do. His aren't bred for a lot of things and there are lots of pictures of them doing.
> 
> 
> T


It's called ram it down your throat marketing .


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Love thse way these threads about the dogs from hell that are going to be given back to rescue suddenly turn into the biggest love muffins in the world ....juist like that. Sandra, I would guess, yes, if your considering turning him back to rescue that you can't handle the dog. Oh, but now he is a love muffin. Give me a break!


Urm... he's been coming to cuddle every evening, he doesn't have a single mean bone in him, I believe I said that before. There is NO aggression whatsoever. He's just a wild child that is all. 
He's dog friendly, he loves people, he is an overall friendly dog, he's wild, energetic and a butthead but not mean. I have bruises from him bouncing off and sometimes he's a little mouthy but other than that, yes, he does come to cuddle. Pretty much on his own terms. 

Just to clarify for you. Maybe you should have read the posts earlier. 

He is far away from being trained and reliable. Today was a start. I saw that the pulling actually works for him. That's it. It's a minor step yet it's progress. MORE progress than I made in the past three weeks. It looks like he likes pulling and not feeding him and instead using the food for clicker training helped too, he was actually responsive to the clicker. I think I have to continue charging the clicker for a couple of more days so he really gets it. 

It's a far cry from what I want but progress is progress and even if it's just a tiny glimpse but it's nevertheless progress!


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> scooters are easier to bail off of than bikes with somewhat untrained dogs undergoing the learning process....


I can vouch for that! :-\" :-D


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> Today was a start. I saw that the pulling actually works for him. That's it. It's a minor step yet it's progress. MORE progress than I made in the past three weeks. It looks like he likes pulling and not feeding him and instead using the food for clicker training helped too, he was actually responsive to the clicker. I think I have to continue charging the clicker for a couple of more days so he really gets it.
> 
> It's a far cry from what I want but progress is progress and even if it's just a tiny glimpse but it's nevertheless progress!


 
Progress...thats good to hear!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

the thread has gone superbly i think..

Planted some seeds for future video ideas...for the OP.
Covered hypocrisy on crating.

Learned that some dogs need exercise and structure, and a firm hand in training (that might not equal a slap)

Learned that all dogs are not like a docile GSD, even some GSD's.

Learned about rescuing and fostering dogs, and what works better and what doesn't work.

Go some great pointers from Don on dog rescues.

learned that good pictures can help move a dog better than shitty ones..

learned that some forum members (including myself) may not be as athletic as their dogs are...

and had a laugh or two in the process, even if Maggie tried to derail the thread..


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> the thread has gone superbly i think..
> 
> Planted some seeds for future video ideas...for the OP.
> Covered hypocrisy on crating.
> ...


Excellent astute post Joby, excellent !


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> the thread has gone superbly i think..
> 
> Planted some seeds for future video ideas...for the OP.
> Covered hypocrisy on crating.
> ...


I would suggest you add...

I learned my biceps are small and flabby! :razz:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> the thread has gone superbly i think..
> 
> Planted some seeds for future video ideas...for the OP.
> Covered hypocrisy on crating.
> ...


That pretty much covers it Joby lol... however we managed to not call anyone a &^%$$#@ or a (*&)^%. So progress is good LOL.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> That pretty much covers it Joby lol... however we managed to not call anyone a &^%$$#@ or a (*&)^%. So progress is good LOL.


 
:lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> That pretty much covers it Joby lol... however we managed to not call anyone a &^%$$#@ or a (*&)^%. So progress is good LOL.


It was close a few times Brian. It was close....but it is always close.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like we've all made some progress in either direction. We've even had a blast without calling each other names. 

Since I gambled... and even though I believe I've seen those biceps pics of Joby before... p)




The harness which still fits.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Is this the point that we all start bonding again ? :wink:


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Would that be a bad thing? 

I am just waiting for somebody to post some Kumbaya my Lord video... LOL


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Is this the point that we all start bonding again ? :wink:


 
Give Don a hug, and we'll all carry on


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> Give Don a hug, and we'll all carry on


Don's too tuff to hug ! Maybe I could send him a pic of an airedale in drag to cheer him up ??


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope. That man needs a hug.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Sandra King said:


> ... between the male foster and the bitch...
> 
> That foster is driving me up the wall. He's a husky/shepherd mix only that there is nothing shepherdish about him except for the black&tan color... he's all husky and is driving me insane and crazy.
> 
> ...


I read the first post and looked at the number of replies and views...then I sat down and had a big shit.

Didn't help, I really wish I could be there to kick your ass but I just got new runners and I don't want to lose one.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> I would suggest you add...
> 
> I learned my biceps are small and flabby! :razz:


those are old pictures, you should see them now..LOL

I also may be lacking in other areas, which MUST be why I like tougher dogs...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> Looks like we've all made some progress in either direction. We've even had a blast without calling each other names.
> 
> Since I gambled... and even though I believe I've seen those biceps pics of Joby before... p)
> 
> ...


now work on the video...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


>


That looks like a photoshopped picture of your wiener.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> now work on the video...


Don't get greedy.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> Looks like we've all made some progress in either direction. We've even had a blast without calling each other names.
> 
> Since I gambled... and even though I believe I've seen those biceps pics of Joby before... p)
> 
> ...


 
Excellent. Now you too can get in better shape, even if the dog has to drag you to get to it 

Works for me - nothing like having an extra dog and training hard!

I used to babysit a husky, long before I had any dogs. Tied her leash to the bike and let her run herself out pulling me for 1/2 hour at a time, then she was like a normal dog in the house and not bouncing off the walls or fishing in my koi pond or whaterver other bad things she could get up to with too much stupid energy. I didn't train any commands, but the bike has brakes, and somehow I managed to not get the leash or the dog wrapped up in the tires. Also, she was like a singleminded crack addict in drive, ignored most distraction, just ran and pull as fast as she could with a totally glazed-eyed look. LOL Pretty easy dog to keep happy, IMO.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> It's called ram it down your throat marketing .


Maggie if you weren't so ignorant about working dogs you would be funny. I have given several dogs away on this forum but never sold one. Plan on giving several more away to be proved. You know squat about working dogs and I am not sure why you're even here except to FUK up good threads with your childish jiberish. You belong on a pet dog forum and this isn't one of them. You and Grimwood were made for each other. :grin:


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Up until now it was a really good topic....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> Up until now it was a really good topic....


It was a pointless topic to begin with Sandra since the dog is a prince charming after all because your such a good trainer.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It was a pointless topic to begin with Sandra since the dog is a prince charming after all because your such a good trainer.


I guess I have to agree to disagree. I actually learned something in this topic. But hey... I guess you know it all anyways...


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Sandra in one of your earlier answers you mentioned about the hot walker you had for horses when the pic was posted I think by one of the Brians. Do you have access to a hot walker? If you do, that is an option for exercizing the dog. Just attach it to one of the walker arms w/a quick release snap and let the dog trot around for 1/2 hour or so. Also, you can road work the dog outside a vehicle. It is done all the time but only on very lightly used roads so no traffic. If you had a quad or a golf cart, those would be great, too.

I liked this thread until it got grouchy. Don, you're usually pretty amiable. Know you broke up with the girlfriend. That have anything to do with attitude change?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party but I thought I'd add in something since it is the height of summer. About 18 years ago I got a husky/GSD mix named Sam. Sam was great until he got to be about 6 months old and *nothing* we would normally associate with exercising the dog would cut his boundless energy. 

The one thing that did work was swimming. There's something about swimming resistance that just wears a dog out.30 minutes of swimming with breaks did was an hour and a half of heavy running couldn't. It's also far safer than running in this heat.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> You know squat about working dogs and I am not sure why you're even here except to FUK up good threads with your childish jiberish. You belong on a pet dog forum and this isn't one of them. You and Grimwood were made for each other. :grin:


You belong in a shop front and this isn't one of them !


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

melissa posts OT : "The one thing that did work was swimming. There's something about swimming resistance that just wears a dog out.30 minutes of swimming with breaks did was an hour and a half of heavy running couldn't. It's also far safer than running in this heat."

you're right and not late at all 
the "something" about swimming is biomechanics mixed with cardio....dog has to use most muscle groups to keep their head out of water, and unless you have a web footed water dog they don't get that much efficiency from paws and work that much harder.....people would probably get more bang for the buck exercise if they condition a dog to swimming; many give up when fido tells them he/she doesn't like getting his/her paws wet ....went thru that process with a dog that needed PT rehab after HD surgery, and had to start by just running it thru a kiddy pool with a few inches of water....(this fido had been very pampered), but within a few days it was swimming in water over its head and ended up liking it and recovered nicely


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Laney Rein said:


> Sandra in one of your earlier answers you mentioned about the hot walker you had for horses when the pic was posted I think by one of the Brians. Do you have access to a hot walker? If you do, that is an option for exercizing the dog. Just attach it to one of the walker arms w/a quick release snap and let the dog trot around for 1/2 hour or so. Also, you can road work the dog outside a vehicle. It is done all the time but only on very lightly used roads so no traffic. If you had a quad or a golf cart, those would be great, too.
> 
> I liked this thread until it got grouchy. Don, you're usually pretty amiable. Know you broke up with the girlfriend. That have anything to do with attitude change?


'
I am fine Laney. It is the countless threads of dogs from hell that in the course of a thread have become sweet, loveable cuddlers. Just blows me away and they almost all turn out this way simply because people are afraid to admitt a dog is too much for them to handle....or it is a different breed and they simply don't know what to do with it. It struck me as funny also was, from a list full of trainers, the anly answer they had was tire the dog out somehow. Keeping a dog like that tired is a 24 hour a day job. Tiring them out may help but the dog needs to have a handle put on it. That bit about standing right in the doorway going outside and peeing on the carpet made me laugh because I got a yard full of dogs like that. Theyn do shit like that because they can. You did make a great suggestion of pushing the dog with a vehicle. It is the surest way of tiring a dog like this out before any person I have ever met caves in. 30 minutes on a dog walker won't do it. Depending on the temperature, I had to run mine 15 to 20 miles up and down hills. When it was hot, it took less. Which is one thing you got to watch with those walkers. They are big, take up room and are usually in the sun. I may be wrong but as a point of interest to consider, I think even the BD's in the iron man contests(or whatever they are called) have to run 12 miles and are timed. You just are not going to tire a huskey out without a vehicle without someone having to come out and scrape you up off the road somewhere. Melissa is on to something also with the swimming. When all is said and done, the dog still needs some direction from someone that can do it.

Now, I have to take the ex GF's stuff to her and stop buy the insurance co and get that straightened out. General, PITA stuff.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

> It is the countless threads of dogs from hell that in the course of a thread have become sweet, loveable cuddlers.


You just don't get it, do you? 

You just don't get it, do you? 

He's NOT a dog from hell. He's a young, untrained, energetic dog of a different breed. He's all Husky. It's a trait of his breed to be the way he is. That doesn't make him a dog from hell and it doesn't make him mean either. Huskies are very friendly dogs, everybodies friend but a major pain in the behind. 

A dog can still be sweet and cuddly yet a major pain in the behind if they are their own crazy self, romping through the house and bouncing off the wall. 

I have yet to meet a husky who is not a friendly dog. 

I've never said anything about him being a mean, agressive dog from hell. He is NOT! He's just young, wild, cocky and needs a lot of training!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I think there are dogs that no matter how tired, can't turn themselves off. I think it's a skill they have to learn. My Mal is great in the house, but take him to a training field and he's bug-eyed with excitement waiting for his turn to work. Other dogs can just hang out and chill.

My DS took longer to chill in the house - she would go and go and bounce from one thing to another, until I would put her in her crate and she would crash. She didn't know how to settle herself when she was tired and there was nothing going on, though she learned as she matured. 

So I wonder if the foster is a bit like that. There is so much fun going on.. other dogs fun!, noise fun!, human moving fun! time to play outside fun! He doesn't know how to turn his brain off and is just bouncing off the walls.

I don't know if it's something you can teach, not quickly anyway, but more something they need to work out for themselves. For me the crate was a necessity. Play time and then a chance with nothing going on to chill and then quiet time in the crate with maybe a peanut butter kong to settle the dog.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> You just don't get it, do you?
> 
> You just don't get it, do you?
> 
> ...


I never mentioned mean or aggressive either. He's driving you nuts, your husband is at the end of his rope, he's a wild dog in the house...oh, wait, he is the most sweet loveable little guy in the world etc, etc. You don't know how to handle the dog because he isn't like your other dogs.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I never mentioned mean or aggressive either. He's driving you nuts, your husband is at the end of his rope, he's a wild dog in the house...oh, wait, he is the most sweet loveable little guy in the world etc, etc. You don't know how to handle the dog because he isn't like your other dogs.


That is NOT what I said. You think it's going to change over night? He's still driving me nuts and my husband is still annoyed by him. That doesn't mean that he's not cuddly in the evening. That is when you almost forget that he is the way he is. That is when he's a sweet guy. It's mainly in the evening when he comes and wants to cuddle with you. The rest of the day he's just crazy, wild and bouncing off the walls, however, I am pretty sure that I can get him under control if I keep working him. He really seems to like the pulling, so let's see how we can progress from here. Yesterday was a start. 

I've already did some obedience work this morning. Mainly clicker training and he responded very well. We did some Focus work, it took him a little to understand what I want but in the end he got the "watch me" down for at least three seconds... then something else got his attention. It's a very slow progress but it's progress. 

The rest of the morning he was outside with the two others, chasing the ball, he came into the house... bouncing off the walls, being his crazy old self, so I made him sit, grabbed his collar (NO DODGING) and put him into the crate. 
He also stopped whining, howling, complaining and vandalizing in the crate. 

It's a slow progress and takes daily work but for me, the slightest improvement is a success. 

Babysteps, Babysteps, Babysteps. Just that he's not vandalizing in the crate is a HUGE success in itself. It only took three weeks to get there...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

That's good. I gotta go get to doing things, I was just told fixing my weed eater is going to be a bit over $400 bucks so I am getting away from the phone before anyone else calls with good news.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That's good. I gotta go get to doing things, I was just told fixing my weed eater is going to be a bit over $400 bucks so I am getting away from the phone before anyone else calls with good news.


 
Thats one hell of a weed eater.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Sandra King said:


> Just that he's not vandalizing in the crate is a HUGE success in itself. It only took three weeks to get there...


Stop giving the damn dog spray paint and heavy markers. Maybe it's the fumes that are causing him to be crazy and bounce of the walls. Ya know? :-\"


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That's good. I gotta go get to doing things, I was just told fixing my weed eater is going to be a bit over $400 bucks so I am getting away from the phone before anyone else calls with good news.


All you need is a 6ft leash and a chain collar. Hellicopter that thing around your head and wack the drive out of those weeds.:-x


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> Thats one hell of a weed eater.


You bet Brian. Worth every bit of it. Runs 1.30 line or a 10" steel blade. Most of them are 28cc to 31 cc. This is a Husky 345 and is 45cc's.. Actually it is classified as a brush cutter. It is big, it is heavy with handlebar and harness....but it makes work a lot easier. Paid $900+ and got 3 hard years in it so far.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sandra,

I think you are still running off the doggie park/play group mentality. Why is he loose annoying everyone. You really are sounding like "the poor baby" routine. Get him out of the dog pack [particularly a husky] and deal with him one on one with training and structure. Toys and play should be through you, not dogs. Seriously, if you are rehabbing this dog, the best thing you could do to ensure he's not a return is structure him with training and play time with you so he learns to calm himself and chill out. While my dogs are out, I might spend time with the rescue with him tied to me or in the same room with the baby gate and he would learn to lay down while I was doing whatever I was doing. You have to have the patience to see this through. Its what make leashes and long lines handy. Consider that any future home is going to involve folks that are gone to work 9 hours a day. No one is at home to entertain him. He needs to work up to being able to chill for that amount of time. He's only doing what you are allowing him to do. Outside in prey/play with dogs wouldn't be part of my rehab program and its not teaching him anything. I do what I do without collars. They understand my tone and demeanor. If I decide today your butt is going to lay down then I schedule it so that come hell or high water, if it takes all day we're going to get it done. My Dad's dog can be all over the place and I walk in and he looks up with the "ah hell, busted" look and when I say pillow, he boogies over to his pillow and parks. it. They can't figure out why I can walk him without a pinch collar and all it takes is me to say "act like you have some home training." He won't dare let tension get in that lead. Leadership and marker training and the dog will learn to control all that energy. 

T


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

He has structure but I teach him house manners one on one. I don't just lock him away into the crate. If he's in the crate, he can't learn something and yes he is allowed outside, with two other dogs as well. Not the entire day but for at least one or two hours.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

It's kind of "funny" that this topic has gone on a lot longer then the "fight" did. ;-)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> News flash here Maggie. Most huskies are not bred, and haven't been for some time, to pull sleds. I have seen a lot of really nice huskies that are fine pets....which is what most are bred for these days. I though fostering was sulpposed to be of some benefit to the dog....maybe I have it all wrong, eh.


I thought in the beginning that Turnipseed seemed like a reasonable person, I think now he may just be a gin bag by most of his posts.

He started out talking about his dogs..which was cool and I enjoyed it, but now he seems to be an authority on everything because he dragged one dog around on a leash for a week or two and called it Koehler training :lol:

C'mon Don..you go on and on about natural instinct so it's obvious you don't really train anything, you just sit in the truck drinkin and let loose the hounds and create tall tales.

You know NOTHING about sleddogs, so why don't you just shut your piehole and concentrate on selling pups to the uneducated.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Sandra,
> 
> I think you are still running off the doggie park/play group mentality. Why is he loose annoying everyone. You really are sounding like "the poor baby" routine. Get him out of the dog pack [particularly a husky] and deal with him one on one with training and structure. Toys and play should be through you, not dogs. Seriously, if you are rehabbing this dog, the best thing you could do to ensure he's not a return is structure him with training and play time with you so he learns to calm himself and chill out. While my dogs are out, I might spend time with the rescue with him tied to me or in the same room with the baby gate and he would learn to lay down while I was doing whatever I was doing. You have to have the patience to see this through. Its what make leashes and long lines handy. Consider that any future home is going to involve folks that are gone to work 9 hours a day. No one is at home to entertain him. He needs to work up to being able to chill for that amount of time. He's only doing what you are allowing him to do. Outside in prey/play with dogs wouldn't be part of my rehab program and its not teaching him anything. I do what I do without collars. They understand my tone and demeanor. If I decide today your butt is going to lay down then I schedule it so that come hell or high water, if it takes all day we're going to get it done. My Dad's dog can be all over the place and I walk in and he looks up with the "ah hell, busted" look and when I say pillow, he boogies over to his pillow and parks. it. They can't figure out why I can walk him without a pinch collar and all it takes is me to say "act like you have some home training." He won't dare let tension get in that lead. Leadership and marker training and the dog will learn to control all that energy.
> 
> T


This works.....I have Remus, my 20 month old gsd--who I really think is a malinois in a sable coat.....He drives me nuts with his energy and inability to 'turn off'. My older dog was a nut too, but in the house he was able to settle even as a young dog. Remus follows me around the house and if I stop, I get a nose up my butt (with or with out a ball depending on if he as found one), he stares at me, pants on me etc etc. Even if he is well exercised (which he is), he follows me around, every time I move, he is up and ready to go (where I am not sure LOL).

I am not a fan of confining (my own personal issue!). Well, I have finally had enough and starting a month or so ago, I have started crating him at times during the day and also putting him in a down stay anytime he bugs me. The 'down' really has helped. I would say more so than the crating. I now see him laying down on his own and 'waiting' much more often than he used to. I thought I had to wait until he leaned to settle on his own, but me downing him has taught him to settle. I had it backwards.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no problem using a crate responsibly .


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I use the structure with crate schedule, down stays, play time to work with the dog learning to control himself and be responsible loose. Once they learn to control themselves, gradually build up more house loose time. I don't do kennels and I don't have dogs outside other than a few times a day. Until they are packed/bonded to me and have learned all that manners stuff, they don't do the doggie pack stuff. The dog is learning things in the crate and in his crate he isn't stimulated by other dogs or something else in the environment. Again, think of the typical 9 hour work day in a pet home and what they are going to be able to do with him. The best thing you can do for him is work with him so he can handle that and he's not a household menace or within three days, you'll be getting a phone call.


T


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

I think what to do with his crazy fluffy butt has been addressed... but my question is where the hell does this rescue think they are going to place him? These dogs end up bouncing from pet home to pet home to pet home their entire lives because they aren't good pets for most people. Hope he ends up somewhere that'll work him adequately...

I do 3-10 miles with the girls each day, if I'm at my mom's I just take them out to run in the pasture. Luckily they are shepherd enough to be very good off leash. I would not ever trust a purebred Sibe though... showline or not...

Lily (Sibe/GSD as far as I can tell) I trained using a combo of food rewards and the prong. The lights when on upstairs bigtime when I introduced the prong. I hardly even use it anymore, don't need to. She's plenty smart and well trained, but she won't listen to anyone but me which is fine by me. And if you give an inch she'll take about 50 miles.

I ended up with Scout (GSD/Terv/Sibe/???) because my friend's mom liked Lily. Thought Lily was pretty and well behaved and wanted one of her own. Did not realize what work a working dog takes. Especially a rescue who has been screwed by well meaning, but really inept previous owners...

Scout's actually a lot easier in many ways despite having more issues to work through because she's more shepherd and will do anything to please me. Like I didn't even have to teach focus because she so naturally focused on me.

They have to sit before going out, coming in, their food... yeah pretty much everythign they have to earn.

I have seen people who were textbook perfect Sibe adopters massively ruin a showline rescue dog that had already been through at least two if not three pet homes before being adopted by them. At this point they should just put the poor thing out of her misery, but they won't. There are very few truly good homes out there for even crap bred sled dogs. I'm not even very involved in that crap and I still see a ton of train wrecks caused by dog park minded fur mommies... sorry for the rant, but why the hell get a dog if you aren't willing to give it what it needs. I just don't get it... I don't even find the b&w's with blue eyes attractive.

Oh well, I guess when I can afford to get a mal or dutchie eventually I'll be well prepared for raising a high drive beast.


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

Oooh and I had a thought. I noticed that since I switched to prey model raw food seven months ago that Lily's energy no longer has that desperate child on a sugar high edge to it. She seems to be able to think easier while still being in drive at the same time. Plus no longer having to clean up after digestive issues is nice...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Shawndra Drury said:


> I think what to do with his crazy fluffy butt has been addressed... but my question is where the hell does this rescue think they are going to place him? These dogs end up bouncing from pet home to pet home to pet home their entire lives because they aren't good pets for most people. Hope he ends up somewhere that'll work him adequately...
> 
> I do 3-10 miles with the girls each day, if I'm at my mom's I just take them out to run in the pasture. Luckily they are shepherd enough to be very good off leash. I would not ever trust a purebred Sibe though... showline or not...
> 
> ...


exactly!


----------

